

Paul Allens Patent Suit Stalls - taylorbuley
http://www.betanews.com/article/Paul-Allens-patent-troll-suit-against-Google-Apple-et-al-stalled/1292254660?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+bn+(Betanews+Full+Content+Feed+-+BN)

======
DupDetector
Same story, different source, submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000707>

No comments (yet).

